# Anyone heard of Sweet Honey Poodles breeder?



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

I've not found much information on this breeder, but their website looks legit. Anyone familiar with this mini breeder? They're called Sweet Honey Poodles in Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have no experience with them, but personally I would pass. But admittedly I only buy from breeders who show in conformation to prove their dogs are breeding quality and who perform all recommended PCA health testing. I understand & respect that others have different criteria for selecting a puppy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I think they look like a nice family breeder. The dogs might not conform to show conformation (most reds don't anyway), but I like that they are raised in the home and have health testing done. Also like that you can come to their house or have a puppy nanny deliver.


----------



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

Should I ask for documentation on any specific testing to make sure they meet all health requirements. I feel that I'm not qualified to quite know what I'm looking at nor verify it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jazztoon said:


> Should I ask for documentation on any specific testing to make sure they meet all health requirements. I feel that I'm not qualified to quite know what I'm looking at nor verify it.


This is a great little guide:






Miniature Testing - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

I think they are okay at best.
My concerns are....
1. Do they have health testing documentation on OFA?
2. They mention moyen, the only way they can truely have moyen is if they ship their poodles in from Europe. Otherwise they are breeding minis with standards. Which you might be fine with, but something to note
3. They mention that they let the people pick the poodle. Personally, I prefer a breeder to pick the poodle for me based off of what I'm looking for. If I accidently pick a high drive high energy poodle and I mostly sit on the couch all day there's going to be conflict.
4. If you want to go further and interview the breeder I'd ask about socialization and how they raise their dogs.
5. Their breeding dogs have no titles. "Champion breeding stock" doesn't really mean much if you also can't show that the dog can also be a champion too.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

There are very few purebred dogs in the United States of any breed who do not have a few champions in their pedigree unless they come from a puppy mill. Even puppy mill dogs probably have champions in the 4th or 5th generation. It is just not all that hard to finish a champion in the US. In Great Britain a championship is much, much harder to earn because your dog has to defeat other champions. I think that might be true in Europe, too.

A "good" pedigree in the US usually has many champions throughout, including some in the second generation (grandparents). A good breeder will thoroughly test for genetic diseases (and certify) every dog used for breeding. A good way to evaluate the breeder is to check the OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) web site to see if they are listed - preferably for at least 4-5 dogs in very recent years.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Jazztoon said:


> Should I ask for documentation on any specific testing to make sure they meet all health requirements. I feel that I'm not qualified to quite know what I'm looking at nor verify it.


Yes, you should. Genetic testing is only a part of the health testing recommended by the official breed club, the Poodle Club of America.

I'd also want to know how this

_After 1 )Completion of Puppy Adoption Questionnaire, 2) Phone Interview, and 3) if approved - payment of $100 Registration Fee, ONLY THEN will be placed on waiting list._

relates to any deposit placed to hold a puppy. The phrasing "registration fee" isn't typical. On another page, "deposit" is also mentioned.

Their guarantee covers only 1 year and only _life threatening genetic defects_. That's not all that helpful. If their dogs are tested for whatever life threatening genetic defects they might cover before being bred, and found to be affected or carriers, then why were they bred? If they're not carriers or affected, then the guarantee has almost no meaning. I'd want to see a lot more specific information on the coverage and then I'd want to know at what age these unspecified life threatening diseases typically arise?

The recommended testing is this, from the link above:


_prcd_ Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA testing from an approved laboratory
Eye clearance by the Companion Animal Eye Registry (CAER)
Hip Dysplasia evaluation from an approved agency
Patellar Luxation OFA evaluation
The above tests are considered the minimum testing required for Miniature Poodles that will be used for breeding. This may seem like the genetic testing is a better way to go. It's only a part and more of a bonus, at that.

Only the (prcd) PRA test is a DNA test. The others are done as a physical exam. None of these are life threatening conditions but are likely to be life altering.

Life threatening genetic conditions aren't that typical for poodles. I'd also want the testing done for the known life altering conditions as recommended.
Health Concerns - The Poodle Club of America
Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc. : Versatility In Poodles, Inc. (vipoodle.org)

I'd want more facts.


----------



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

Rose n Poos, thank you so much! That is all so helpful! I'll keep looking elsewhere





Rose n Poos said:


> Yes, you should. Genetic testing is only a part of the health testing recommended by the official breed club, the Poodle Club of America.
> 
> I'd also want to know how this
> 
> ...


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so glad you will be looking elsewhere, Jazztoon. If you will provide the city and state, we can supply a contact name from the nearest poodle club. Best wishes!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Jazztoon said:


> Rose n Poos, thank you so much! That is all so helpful! I'll keep looking elsewhere


Reach out to the PCA (Poodle Club of America) breeder referral contact for your location (I've provided the link below). They will only recommend breeders who have already been pre-screened to ensure they test, at a minimum, to CHIC standards. Many of the breeders test above the minimum requirements. 









PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


On this page...Breeder Referral ContactsPCA National Breeder Members Lists Breeder Referral Contacts Breeder referral West of the Mississippi: Mary OlundPhone: (415) 457-4648Send email to: [email protected] calls from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM Pacific time Breeder referral...




poodleclubofamerica.org


----------



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I'm so glad you will be looking elsewhere, Jazztoon. If you will provide the city and state, we can supply a contact name from the nearest poodle club. Best wishes!


I am in Maryland. I've reached out to Clas Haus, which I hear are very reputable, multiple times in the past 6 months, but they have never returned my call nor email - musts have a very full waiting list, so I've started searching elsewhere. I will contact the PCA as suggested for other referrals. Thanks!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Jazztoon said:


> I am in Maryland. I've reached out to Clas Haus, which I hear are very reputable, multiple times in the past 6 months, but they have never returned my call nor email - musts have a very full waiting list, so I've started searching elsewhere. I will contact the PCA as suggested for other referrals. Thanks!


My Theo is from Clas Haus. Try texting her using the phone number on her website. I do believe she has full waitlist but things happen, people on a list get a puppy elsewhere or circumstances change and they no longer want one. I was supposed to get a puppy from a later breeding. She had sent me photos of new litter of puppies but told me all were spoken for. However at the last minute someone dropped out and she asked if I wanted the last boy, or to wait for the next breeding. 

She is busy, many breeders are.


----------

